
Salesforce, Google, Microsoft, Verizon are all eyeing up a Twitter bid - rajeemcariazo
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/23/salesforce-google-twitter/
======
happy-go-lucky
> Google, Microsoft and Verizon have also been reported as potential suitors
> in the past (one recent article here), and what we’re hearing about the
> Microsoft interest is that it, in part, is an attempt by the company to
> drive the price up to keep it out of Salesforce’s hands.

Interesting!

